# first hangun



## smo363 (Sep 13, 2010)

ready to buy first handgun. do i want single or double action? what is the difference? what are good choices for concealed carry? 9mm, 380, or 45? 
what does acp and gap stand for?
thanks!!


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you meant to say you want to become ready to by your first handgun. :numbchuck:

I'll start with a simplified answer to your single/double action question, and let others contribute on the rest. A single action means pulling the trigger merely allows the hammer to move forward to fire the gun. A double action means pulling the trigger cocks the hammer and allows the hammer to move forward to fire the gun. There is much to know before an intelligent decision on buying a handgun is possible. You are on the right track with the questions you posed.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

ACP - Automatic Colt Pistol - .45cal
GAP - Glock Automatic Pistol - .45cal

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

.45 ACP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.45 GAP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First get a basic handgun safety course, second try out all different types of handguns revolvers, autoloaders, all different types of actions. After that then you can make a sane decission on what you like. Remember what works for me doesn't mean it will work for you!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I really hate to welcome somebody here by criticizing them, however the questions you asked along with saying you're ready to buy a gun that will fit the bill of a carry weapon sends up some very large red flags. You really need more information and training before buying a defensive firearm. Make no mistake, I personally support and encourage you to continue on your path towards taking personal responsibility of your own safety by arming yourself. Just get educated first then follow with some training. Stick around and read as well. Lots of good stuff on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't buy a firearm now. Find a club that offers good training (NRA courses are good) and work with the instructors and range officers at the club. Take the courses to make an informed decision. Get proper training (more than the minimum that is required) for concealed carry, and continue your training.


----------

